# post magenta-pink-hot pink-kandy pink



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

* POST ANY PICTURE'S OF LOLO'S-BIKE'S-TRUCKS-MODLE CARS THAT YOU PAINTED OR PICTURE'S THAT YOU HAVE POST THAM UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANK YOU *


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

CAN ONE OF YOU HOMIE'S TELL ME IS THIS A MAGENTA MIXED WITH PURPLE?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

NO BODY HAS PAINTED ANYTHING PINK?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

LOve that last "Lac!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 2 2006, 10:18 PM~4963842
> *CAN ONE OF YOU HOMIE'S TELL ME IS THIS A MAGENTA MIXED WITH PURPLE?
> 
> 
> ...


different bases


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

MY HOMIES HONDA"ENDLESS DREAMS
THE OTHER RIDE IS FROM JAPAN


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

<<SOON TO BE CANDY


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 3 2006, 12:32 AM~4964855
> *different bases
> *


SHOW TIME,HOW YOU GET THAT EFFECT LEFT NEXT TO HER TITTIE, WHERE IT LOOKS LIKE 4 OR 5 DIFFERENT LINES PF PINK, YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN? IS IT DIFFERENT LINES OR JUST SHADED?


----------



## tnimpala (Jan 3, 2006)

this aint no lolo . 
but it is PINK 
my wifes 76 austin mini


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL YOU HOMIES THAT POSTED PICS!!!!!!!!!!!KEEP THAM GOING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Mar 2 2006, 11:26 PM~4965446
> *MY HOMIES HONDA"ENDLESS DREAMS
> THE OTHER RIDE IS FROM JAPAN
> *


THE ACCORD IS NICE BUT THAT FUCKIN ROADMASTER IS FUCKIN CLEAN/SICK HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

tnimpala

DID YOU PAINT YOUR WIFE'S CAR HOMIE?BECUASE THATS NICE


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

PLEASE POST PICS BECUASE I KNOW YOU GUYS HAVE THAM


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Mar 3 2006, 06:15 PM~4971157
> *
> *


THose lac's are hot in pink!!!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

61CADDY


THATS FUCKIN SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 3 2006, 07:03 PM~4971478
> *61CADDY
> THATS FUCKIN SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


That's not a 61 :biggrin:


----------



## tnimpala (Jan 3, 2006)

hey 

we restored the mini a few years ago.

the paint is bc/cc from NAPA store. lol


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tnimpala_@Mar 3 2006, 08:45 PM~4972427
> *hey
> 
> we restored the mini a few years ago.
> ...


LOL...WELL THAT'S STILL NICE HOMIE AN THANKS FOR POSTING IT


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

my car is candy magenta


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

different angle


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485616]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485618]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485620]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485621]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485622]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485624]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485625]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485626]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485627]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485628]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485629]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485630]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485631]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485632]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485634]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485635]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485636]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485637]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachmentid=485640]


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE THANKS FOR POSTING ALL THAM PICS!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

not a problem. i know i have more, i just didnt feel like looking anymore. i guess having thousands of pics on the computer has its goods and bads lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj fosco_@Mar 4 2006, 03:10 AM~4973648
> *[attachmentid=485616]
> *


and can i add that i love this car


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj fosco_@Mar 4 2006, 10:10 AM~4974962
> *not a problem. i know i have more, i just didnt feel like looking anymore. i guess having thousands of pics on the computer has its goods and bads lol
> *


POST THAM HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

my brothers car-[attachmentid=486331]


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Mar 4 2006, 08:07 PM~4977553
> *my brothers car-[attachmentid=486331]
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> THANKS FOR POSTING ALL THAM PICS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=486779]


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Mar 4 2006, 12:50 AM~4973254
> *different angle
> *


what color base is that over? looks kinda dark,almost red.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

havent been on in awhile purple base silver flake 8 coats of the candy
depending on the light looks red ,purple,or pink


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

heres my sons bike


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

"NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

NICE PICS HOMIES


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

here is the wagon my husband painted for my daughter.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Mar 13 2006, 08:45 AM~5038564
> *here is the wagon my husband painted for my daughter.
> *


THANK YOU SO MUCH YOUR HUSBAND ALL READY GIVE ME THE 411 ON THE COLOR AN PAINT CODE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

THATS A CLEAN CAPRICE!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

gots a lil purple,violet and pink...


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Mar 10 2006, 09:43 PM~5022904
> *havent been on in awhile  purple base silver flake 8 coats of the candy
> depending on the light looks red ,purple,or pink
> *


wheres the pics umallah? :uh:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

HERE'S SOME NEW PICS


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Mar 13 2006, 05:59 PM~5041127
> *gots a lil purple,violet and pink...
> *


IS THAT CANDY OVER SILVER FLAKE?
WHATS THE CODE ON THAT WAGON :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Silver Flake, and some of the patterns are Violet neon , both below the Kandy....


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 13 2006, 09:52 PM~5043577
> *wheres the pics umallah? :uh:
> *


here


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

got lots of pink to share


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

water based candy air something


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

need to resize pics first


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

that elcamino looks like it might be kandy violette...


my sisters car one of it before it was kandy.. and 3 of it kandy magenta...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

another one before kandy...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks for posting tham pics of your sister ride erick!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

61CADDY

that fisrt pic you posted is that a old school caddy or buick?


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

It looks like a merc :dunno:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

well thanks anywas homie


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## g-wit-it (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 2 2006, 08:18 PM~4963842
> *CAN ONE OF YOU HOMIE'S TELL ME IS THIS A MAGENTA MIXED WITH PURPLE?
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR WAS BUILT BY MY HOMIE BIG JOHN FROM THE BIG M, THE CAR IS A MAGENTA CANDY FROM HOUSE OF COLORS


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

a little sneek peek of my dash,...hok kandy magenta over orion silver and fushia flake


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

looks good rob, except u got a little overspray to take off,(left bottom corner) now get on to the body homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 8 2006, 09:25 PM~5206080
> *looks good rob, except u got a little overspray to take off,(left bottom corner) now get on to the body homie.. :biggrin:
> *


tha pice that looks like over spray is a part of a nother patteren :biggrin: but i'm gonna wet sand it down and give it another coat of clear anyways:thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

thats cool homie, its progress.. :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Apr 9 2006, 12:05 AM~5206025
> *a little sneek peek of my dash,...hok kandy magenta over orion silver and fushia flake
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Prodaddy (Dec 29, 2005)

here is a pic of my daily driver,(i call her my stinky pinky)
Ethan"Prodaddy"


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt for my topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

cant forget about this one :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

how much did you guys pay for your paint jobs!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

thats nice


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn thats nice


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

SOME NICE RIDES


----------



## 77coupe (Jul 18, 2005)

Fresh out of the paintshop this week. Pink with red kandy and ghost lace patterns.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77coupe_@Jul 16 2006, 02:55 AM~5781228
> *Fresh out of the paintshop this week. Pink with red kandy and ghost lace patterns.
> 
> 
> ...


I like the hood ornament.


----------



## Pimpcess (Aug 11, 2005)

ok this is not a car, but i have a 67 impala and i will paint the car pink like my bike. The only thing i will change is the kameleon metal flake for a pink metal flake!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

THROWING DOWN AT BIG G CUSTOMS


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Aug 24 2006, 04:21 PM~6035587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


       BIG G DOIN IT BIG!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ICUINMEOK (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Sep 8 2006, 04:15 PM~6133175
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

THANKS FOR KEEPING MY TOPIC GOING HOMIE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

my homeboys bike that i sprayed


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

another one i sprayed


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*EXECUTION *
damn I said it once & ill say it again man you do some fuckin nice work man :biggrin: good luck at the lowrider show..damn I hope i meet you man


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 16 2006, 12:12 AM~6375246
> *another one i sprayed
> 
> 
> ...



what color is that


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Mar 13 2006, 02:59 PM~5041127
> *gots a lil purple,violet and pink...
> *


any more of this paint job ???????


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Oct 21 2006, 07:22 AM~6413303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Oct 21 2006, 10:23 AM~6413496
> *fuckin nice
> *


car is really orange, i photoshoped that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

lol still nice


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

ttt


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

anybody know what color this is :cheesy:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 8 2006, 10:39 PM~6532150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin badass


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

nice


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 9 2006, 04:39 AM~6532150
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i sprayed that exact color on a panel in school a long time ago.......

ppg magenta over white.......

if you want i can get teh paint code for you?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 11 2006, 03:12 PM~6547838
> *i sprayed that exact color on a panel in school a long time ago.......
> 
> ppg magenta over white.......
> ...



is it a kandy, or a pearl basecoat? i was leaning more towards it being something like hok hot pink pearl pbc-39, maybe with a touch of fuschia/purple pearl on top of it...... 


i really don't want to do kandy, its gonna be for my 64 SS daily driver, and i don't have an extra garage to keep it in, and you know how pink kandy lasts in the sun.... 


right now im thinking going with a white base, pbc-39, and a light coat of fuschia/purple pearl. let me know that PPG code if its not a kandy


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

it is a premixed basecoat with pearl added to it.......


i sprayed it over white if i can remember.........if not i used it as a stand alone basecoat without anything under it.........


i sprayed a hood with that and a very cool looking DARK blue around the perimeter of the hood


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks for posting that info man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

no problem since there are 2 of you interested now i will have to get the paint code :biggrin: 




i know for a fact i mixed it though on the computer because all the paint we sprayed in school was mixed by hand...........


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

CHECK THIS ONE OUT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

tee hee


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

My hood I sprayed w/ a homemade candy. PPG Quindo Magenta over a silver base. I masked the ghost girls & sprayed w/ a mini-jet. The angel's halo & wings have pearl white in em' so they really glow at the right angle. I also put candy red in the devils tail so it pops in the sun too.








It's hard to take a decent pic because I can see it in real life, but it doesn't really show up in the pic. Those aren't splotches it's the sky'sreflection. My first time spraying candy & I think I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

In the booth after I sprayed 3 coats of clear.








Still gotta cut & buff.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

DAMN POST MORE PICS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Nov 13 2006, 09:22 AM~6557642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKS WEIRD WITHOUT SIDE VIEW MIRRORS..
BUT I LIKE THAT COLOR THOUGH


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

CHECK THIS OUT :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 15 2006, 12:03 AM~6570792
> *CHECK THIS OUT :biggrin:
> *


crazyness :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 22 2006, 06:45 PM~6620435
> *TTT
> *


WHERES THE 63 THAT CAME OUT ON THE COVER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WHATS THAT COLOR AND BRAND


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

thats large's ride homie ill post a pic tommor


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 15 2006, 04:04 PM~6570199
> *In the booth after I sprayed 3 coats of clear.
> 
> 
> ...


i got a ?? did you use the skin girl sticker for this ? just wondering i like that


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

^^^^^It wasn't the Skin girl, it was a No Fear sticker I have.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hok magenta over a sliver base...
silver mini flake mix with regular flake and also a pinch of red


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

THAT LOOKS FUCKIN NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Dec 1 2006, 09:13 PM~6677071
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats some nice patterns right there


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 1 2006, 10:27 PM~6677800
> *thats some nice patterns right there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EDM95 (Oct 30, 2006)

it is not mine but here is some rides lets just say they MIA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

MY OLD SHIT


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Probe_ on22's (Nov 7, 2006)

Man that caprice is SICK  :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Probe_ on22's (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey What paint was used on that caprice? :dunno:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Probe_ on22's_@Dec 14 2006, 10:24 PM~6762360
> *Hey What paint was used on that caprice? :dunno:
> *


I read that it was painted House of Kolor hot pink pearl with red and violet ice pearl over it


----------



## Probe_ on22's (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey thankx Bro!! I was kind of going back and forth on hok, or even the auto air colors, like the pearlized, sparklized, or even the iredescent. Because they almost have the same look.. But I dont know, because I never used their paint(YET).. But thankx again


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: color im painting the '64


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Dec 29 2006, 02:32 PM~6855553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

my boy's 77 montecarlo


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

thats fuckin nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

"Black Cotton Kandy"


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 2 2006, 08:11 PM~4963789
> * POST ANY PICTURE'S OF LOLO'S-BIKE'S-TRUCKS-MODLE CARS THAT YOU PAINTED OR PICTURE'S THAT YOU HAVE POST THAM UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THANK YOU
> *











:uh:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 2 2006, 08:11 PM~4963789
> * POST ANY PICTURE'S OF LOLO'S-BIKE'S-TRUCKS-MODLE CARS THAT YOU PAINTED OR PICTURE'S THAT YOU HAVE POST THAM UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THANK YOU
> *


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

THATS SOME BITCHIN RIDES, DIG THE MALL!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i love those colors.


----------



## Pink 87 Low (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn thats nice!!!!!!!!!!!!is that ppg or house of kolr paint


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pink 87 Low_@Mar 10 2007, 11:42 PM~7453425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got a car just like that.. its my daily..
except its a 2 door landua


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 11 2007, 03:27 PM~7455651
> *damn thats nice!!!!!!!!!!!!is that ppg or house of kolr paint
> *


house of color with silver flake, it's hard to get the flake to show up in pics though


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 20 2007, 11:17 PM~7519301
> *house of color with silver flake, it's hard to get the flake to show up in pics though
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Apr 14 2007, 01:18 AM~7688171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 THIS IS FUCKIN NICE


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

my new ride


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Apr 14 2007, 12:18 AM~7688171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kandy??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

96BIG_BODY

THATZ CLEAN HOMIE....THERZ ANOTHER PINK MONTE THATZ TIGHT ALSO ILL POST PICZ OF IT TOMMOR


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

HERE'S THE MONTE I WAS TELLING U ABOUT


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn that mafucka looks clean, you got any other pics of it


> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2007, 07:59 PM~7799736
> *HERE'S THE MONTE I WAS TELLING U ABOUT
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

YA ILL GO TO HIS MYSPACE PAGE & GET MORE PICZ FOR YOU HOMIE


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 2 2006, 08:18 PM~4963842
> *CAN ONE OF YOU HOMIE'S TELL ME IS THIS A MAGENTA MIXED WITH PURPLE?
> 
> 
> ...


no homie .but ill talk to my boy that painted this elco


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THATZ ALOT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I GOT MORE PICS COMIENG FOR MY TOPIC


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 85CADDYFIED (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 23 2007, 09:25 PM~7338984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's bad ass..what color is that?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Airbrushclasses (Jun 26, 2007)

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f218/airbrushmaniac/zdali1000.jpg[/img]]My Webpage








www.airbrushclasses.com


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

Here my 85 Cutty


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Mar 9 2007, 12:55 AM~7442665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2007, 09:59 PM~7799736
> *HERE'S THE MONTE I WAS TELLING U ABOUT[/url]
> *


 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jun 25 2007, 07:51 PM~8174488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is one of the cleanest paint jobs ive seen in a long time :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 28 2007, 08:19 PM~8198185
> *that is one of the cleanest paint jobs ive seen in a long time  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 x2 who painted this car??


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jun 25 2007, 06:51 PM~8174488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hotstuff is right, that is amazing


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 23 2007, 08:25 PM~7338984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this one of those PBC's you turned me on to?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 28 2007, 09:46 PM~7794010
> *Kandy??
> *


yes


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 29 2007, 04:39 PM~8203699
> *is this one of those PBC's you turned me on to?
> *


yes sir, pbc-39 hot pink pearl basecoat :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

MAJESTICS PINK TOWN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jul 1 2007, 10:42 AM~8212586
> *MAJESTICS PINK TOWN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: damn I fuckin love this car homie is it yours


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I all wayz liked this glasshouse


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jun 28 2007, 08:54 PM~8198486
> *x2 who painted this car??
> *


The homie D J from KLIQUE PHX look in the paintbydj thread in this topic


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

how do you post pics?


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

PPG Vibrance line...Pink Panther with a little white to lighten it up


<img src=http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/deflaytedwayz1/DSC02210.jpg>

<img src=http://trickedoutent.com/phpBB2/modules/gallery/albums/album125/IMG_4708.jpg>

<img src=http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/1290/jhgtr4xj.jpg>


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midnighter_@Jul 6 2007, 02:29 PM~8249285
> *PPG Vibrance line...Pink Panther with a little white to lighten it up
> <img src=http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/deflaytedwayz1/DSC02210.jpg>
> 
> ...


go to the one that says image... right click copy, and then jsut paste it here


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

here they are...


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

usually not a fan of mini trucks but that looks nice....

that and i want to marry the girl in the first pic 

ok maybe not marry... but i'll smash fa sho :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice truck


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

any other pink vehicles out there!?!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 15 2007, 08:52 PM~8314251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks big homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love that last pic


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

here's joe's truck!! Kal Koncepts Air Syndicate!!!!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i was feeling the paint on this impala for a minute .. 

but its nothing like the multifades in cali


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn ill drop that ss on some purple 13z juice it & ride out


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn homie thankzzzzzzzzzzz for the picz


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ill be painting the Lincoln soon,,,and gettin matchin wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 24 2007, 04:47 PM~8381502
> *ill be painting the Lincoln soon,,,and gettin matchin wheels :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: shit comeing from you I all ready know that shit is going to be rawwwwwwww as fuck...cant wait


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

can anyone help me out with a lil info.....whatz the best kolor base to use.....is it white,silver or gold?????????Im starting to price up everything I need to paint my ride(well only the kandy base) -n- each qt will cost me $36.00 each (smartshoppersinc.com) anywayz if u can help me out ill appreerciat it


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 3 2007, 10:20 AM~8226031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very VERY nice car


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 27 2007, 01:34 PM~8406581
> *can anyone help me out with a lil info.....whatz the best kolor base to use.....is it white,silver or gold?????????Im starting to price up everything I need to paint my ride(well only the kandy base) -n- each qt will cost me $36.00 each (smartshoppersinc.com) anywayz if u can help me out ill appreerciat it
> *


with kandy definately silver or gold. beyond that youre really gonna have to see what you like better, its going to give a different look for each. most of the time you see magenta over silver.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

thankzzzzzzzz alot man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

thankz to memeber PURO CERVANTES!!!!!! for looking out for me doing this Photoshop 










here'z what my ride will end up looking like kandy magenta/hot pink


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THIS BUG IS FUCKIN CLEAN ASSSSSSSS FUCK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WETTTTTTTTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 29 2007, 07:52 AM~8418217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this color alot!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 29 2007, 09:52 AM~8418383
> *i like this color alot!!!
> *


I was told that bug was painted violet with silver base...what do u think?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

thankzzzzzzz homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I got more pic's comeing for the haters who dont like these colors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

this topic has me wanting to paint my coupe magenta, and of course my girl is all over that, lol

beautiful cars in here


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

thankz for the love homie!!!!!!!!ya IM im know before this year is over ill hit 30 pages of this color...I have alot more pics comeing man...today I called up smartshoppersinc there going to be send a catalog with all types of kolor(pinkz)to see what I wann do...more pics comeing later


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i love these colors.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 3 2007, 03:36 PM~8465947
> *i love these colors.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Luxury Roller

what they do cuzo


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2007, 08:26 PM~8467720
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Luxury Roller
> 
> ...


chillen homie...lookin at these beutifull cars


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 3 2007, 08:50 PM~8467820
> *chillen homie...lookin at these beutifull cars
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

damn real crazy right here


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

daaaaang! :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 5 2007, 12:56 PM~8476419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yup itz from down here in miami theres about 8 or more females driveing these bugz kandy out on rimz


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

the LS from Genuine..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

fuckin nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Aug 5 2007, 02:55 AM~8474859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is quite possibly the sickest three wheel ive seen.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 7 2007, 08:19 AM~8491995
> *this purple is tight as hell, anyone know what color it is?
> this is quite possibly the sickest three wheel ive seen.
> *


ya ILL ask him....he been sold the car but ya that kolor is fuckin nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Hater Hurter*

ok I had to look in my inbox on myspace cuz he told me it befor :biggrin: 

*house of kolor fine mettallic pavo purple*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Aug 7 2007, 08:48 AM~8492125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is sick, lovin that whole ride


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 7 2007, 01:47 AM~8490598
> *
> 
> 
> ...




only gangsters roll pink!!! :biggrin: this is one bad bitch!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Aug 7 2007, 09:24 PM~8497720
> *only gangsters roll pink!!! :biggrin: this is one bad bitch!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 5 2007, 07:03 PM~8478515
> *26" JOKERS, DIGITAL DASH, NEW MONTE POWER SEATS, SHAVED EVERYTHING, LEATHER SUEDE, 3-15" KICKER COMP VR, PIONEER NAVIGATION
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

i know yall are gonna hate the big wheels, but im diggint his pink pearl


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

A magenta tank I did a about 5 years ago!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

the monte -n- tank are fuckinnnnnnn nice


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 29 2007, 11:52 AM~8419210
> *I was told that bug was painted violet with silver base...what do u think?????
> *


I dont know,,,i like it alot tho,,,,,thats something like im gonna paint my Lincoln,,,i just need to find out more color names,,and what they used,,,im thinkin alot of them use a violet or magenta kandy,,and go over it with blue pearl...or even hot pink,,with alot of blue pearl turns it kinda magenta


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2190035


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2827045


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Apr 14 2007, 12:18 AM~7688171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats a nice color :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

=o


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)

my favorite color
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Oct 9 2007, 12:29 PM~8959481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THANKZ HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Juiced82MarkVI

YO CUZO YOUR CADDY IS FUCKIN CHOPPPIN....DO YOU EVER BE IN HIA ON 49ST FOR THE HANGOUT'S SINCE U GOT IT


----------



## varybarry (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice paint job on the Caddy. Actually nice caddy all together. It's a gorgeous car.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 10 2007, 08:10 AM~8967815
> *DAMN THANKZ HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turnin-heads_@Aug 5 2007, 03:26 PM~8477534
> *the LS from Genuine..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## scrapinranger (Nov 8, 2005)

my girls truck i just finished


----------



## suecyde (Nov 8, 2007)

im still surprised aint no one thrown out that Mary Kay Pink Pearl Caddy...that color has to be the sickest pink ive ever seen...its real light Pink with that touch of Pearl that just Dazzles in the sun...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrapinranger_@Nov 19 2007, 07:45 AM~9257986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Mar 3 2006, 12:26 AM~4965446
> *MY HOMIES HONDA"ENDLESS DREAMS
> THE OTHER RIDE IS FROM JAPAN
> *


Is that Purple Honda a Kandy?? What color (besides purple) is that??


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Kandy Violet over Silver..
























in da sun looks way different...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Just about done w/this one. It was sunny and 5 degrees yesterday, so I had to get some pics. Been workin on it since Dec 3rd in this cold ass weather :angry: 
















Orion Silver faded to Zenith Gold Basecoat, Gold flake & Pink Chameleon flake, Kandy Magenta faded to a Kustom Violet made by mixing Cobalt Blue w/ Magenta.
Just gotta finish the mirrors, spoiler, & dash pieces, then I can start repainting my Fleetwood!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

fuckin nice


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

whats up homies anyone got pics of my homies magentalicious dec o6 or 7 lowrider of the month TASTE OF LATIN CC


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

heres mine... kandy magenta over a bronze base...


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 18 2008, 03:33 PM~10199265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Mar 26 2006, 12:44 AM~5121369
> *water based candy air something
> *


yep this is mine air color waterbased paints,still looks the same car was painted 5years ago. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks for still keepn this topic goin


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

MAGENTA OVER SILVER


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

Heres mine !!


----------



## La HeReDeRa (Apr 4, 2008)

My sisters 96 impala SS

and our other 2 imp´s!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NEXT TIME USE THE IMG CODE TO POST PICZ HOMIE


----------



## La HeReDeRa (Apr 4, 2008)

Oops ma bad.. P.s
and ima HoMeGuRL :]


----------



## La HeReDeRa (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Oops ma bad.. P.s
and ima HoMeGuRL :]
[/quote]
nice ride....sorry about that :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Mar 3 2006, 08:15 PM~4971157
> *
> *


 :0 what color is this exactly i would love to do some patterns in it with that majistic blue!!


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

was talkin about that( pink 61? )on the first page!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 2 2006, 08:18 PM~4963842
> *CAN ONE OF YOU HOMIE'S TELL ME IS THIS A MAGENTA MIXED WITH PURPLE?
> 
> 
> ...


that looks likew hok violet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

^^^^^ that color is sexxxy as fuck!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

here you go its my firewall :biggrin: 










and door jamb


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

my shit, next step, patterns and then magenta kandy :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

the roof! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 21 2008, 11:23 PM~11409143
> *the roof! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 i like the lace and those fans!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 22 2008, 02:23 AM~11409143
> *the roof! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn thatz fuckin nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

THIS IS ONE WE PAINTED HERE IN ODESSA TX


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadd-Berry_@Aug 25 2008, 01:48 PM~11431770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I still going to do a full color change on my ride...40 mines ago I just got done spry this it ant anything to post but it's something.....what yall think


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

The Honda I painted Kandy Magenta faded down to Purple, and my Lac. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ya I was told pink feds aftrer a year or to


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any kandy violete over silver base


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 15 2008, 02:00 AM~11603924
> *any kandy violete over silver base
> *


ya but I ant to sure which one's are....check out all the pages


----------



## VegasPainter (Sep 17, 2008)

hok kandy pink the base was some thrown together chroma base silver met, and a ton of silver flake, the rest of the car is black with some hok ice pearl.

sorry for the shitty pic if any one wants to se more ill dig some out.

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b230/blv...shoppics013.jpg


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VegasPainter_@Sep 17 2008, 12:32 AM~11622009
> *hok kandy pink the base was some thrown together chroma base silver met, and a ton of silver flake, the rest of the car is black with some hok ice pearl.
> 
> sorry for the shitty pic if any one wants to se more ill dig some out.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

here u go just painted


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

house of kolor kandy magenta over silver base.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rat1_@Sep 21 2008, 10:50 PM~11660539
> *here u go  just painted
> 
> 
> ...


propz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 21 2008, 11:05 PM~11660710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*kandy magenta over bronze base with fucia medium flake*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 22 2008, 01:10 PM~11664437
> *kandy magenta over bronze base with fucia medium flake
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

that regal is one of my favs


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 2 2006, 10:15 PM~4963816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PERTY COOL IF YOU ASK ME.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 12 2008, 08:15 PM~12138307
> *PERTY COOL IF YOU ASK ME.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jul 1 2007, 08:42 AM~8212586
> *MAJESTICS PINK TOWN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jun 28 2007, 07:08 PM~8198104
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is sick!!


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 2 2006, 08:11 PM~4963789
> * POST ANY PICTURE'S OF LOLO'S-BIKE'S-TRUCKS-MODLE CARS THAT YOU PAINTED OR PICTURE'S THAT YOU HAVE POST THAM UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THANK YOU
> *


 heres one


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 22 2008, 11:10 AM~11664437
> *kandy magenta over bronze base with fucia medium flake
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Regal. Was the fiberglassing on the dash all done with it still installed?


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=322746&st=40# check this one out , at the top of the page ,it belonged at one time to my compa.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

any more??


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

pm hotstuff5964


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

have i posted this?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Nov 25 2008, 01:08 AM~12250896
> *pm hotstuff5964
> *


dont pm hotstuff5964 :|


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

HERNY 'S IN TRACY PAINTED IT


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

Did this CRX WAY back in like 93


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 11 2006, 02:12 PM~6547838
> *i sprayed that exact color on a panel in school a long time ago.......
> 
> ppg magenta over white.......
> ...


 hey bro i know this thread is from the dead but did you ever find the paint code for this?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 23 2007, 08:25 PM~7338984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hey does anybody have any non candy colors or even color codes like this to post up? i know this pic is hotstuffs and its a pbc-39 but i was wondering what else is out there. i been lookin for a pink like this for my wifes daily


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

nevermind i looked it up and found it HOK. hey hotstuff what color of base did you use under that?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 15 2008, 12:00 AM~11603924
> *any kandy violete over silver base
> *


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## edition-eight (Apr 2, 2009)

look at this from germany!!


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 6 2009, 08:31 PM~13205024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats a bad motherfucker !!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Apr 7 2009, 09:40 AM~13504679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 8 2009, 06:48 PM~13521113
> *post more pics  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Apr 8 2009, 09:38 PM~13522063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kandy or bc/cc vary nice


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

sem magenta candy over silver and solid flake base.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Apr 9 2009, 09:03 PM~13532000
> *sem magenta candy over silver and solid flake base.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

upholstery looks just like mines


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE VERT


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Apr 2 2009, 01:06 PM~13465611
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thats a bad motherfucker !!!!!
> *


x2!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## cordova 432 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT !!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1966rag_@Dec 29 2008, 02:24 AM~12549756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE OF THIS.. :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here ya go homie  .


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1966rag_@Dec 29 2008, 02:24 AM~12549756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MOAR


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

PATTERNS ON YOUR ROOF LIKE THIS 1200!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Sep 27 2009, 02:35 PM~15199067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 28 2009, 12:58 AM~15203521
> *PATTERNS ON YOUR ROOF LIKE THIS 1200!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 27 2009, 09:58 PM~15203521
> *PATTERNS ON YOUR ROOF LIKE THIS 1200!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

ttt


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

show pic is after car was cut and buffed other 4 are before cut sand buff


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 23 2010, 08:59 PM~16978020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

magenta over silver with mini flake


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 30 2009, 01:33 PM~15230155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ELCODILLA (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## ELCODILLA (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## ELCODILLA (Mar 13, 2010)

59 OWNED AN PAINTED BY ANDREW JACKSON FROM LONG BEACH......... SAME 59 IN THE 2 PREV PICS......


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 1 2009, 07:33 AM~15230155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmmmm... reminds me of my favorite food... pussy


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

my wifes project...














































adapters were just set on there..


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

EASTSIDE.....GUNS & ROSES


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Apr 29 2010, 04:22 PM~17344100
> *EASTSIDE.....GUNS & ROSES
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that is so nice!!!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## 61belair4door (Apr 9, 2010)

my boys old bike


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61belair4door_@Jun 15 2010, 10:43 PM~17797814
> *my boys old bike
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: That bitch bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66Riviera_@Apr 19 2010, 09:35 PM~17241167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

House of Kolors hot pink pearl


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

that mini chopper is bad ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## eltravieso33 (Nov 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

love dem pink


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

natisfynest said:


> House of Kolors hot pink pearl


 :worship:


----------

